# Got the job at MAC!!!



## kolas (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG!! SOOOO excited!!!!!!  It was such a long process! And i was tossed around from store to store for soo many interviews! It all happened for a reason though since i ended up at the location thats closest to my house!!!  Its only a 3 month contract but if i really wow them i can get a permanent position!! Its on!! Basics training is on Thursday and i start next sunday!! yayayay...just gotta keep being persistent ladies!! 

xoxoxoxo


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats !


----------



## iadoremac (Sep 21, 2009)

Good for You!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats!! I am happy that MAC is hiring....it shows that things are going well for them!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 21, 2009)

parabens!!!!


----------



## fintia (Sep 21, 2009)

congrats!!!


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats! I recently got hired too...they told me my paper work wouldn't go through until the 28th (2 weeks later). It's at the mac store, but she didnt mention anything about basics. Is this just around your way?


----------



## kariii (Sep 21, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 22, 2009)

congrats! i hope to hear from my MAC soon.


----------



## kolas (Sep 22, 2009)

I think basics is based when its available depending on location...i know my manager said she wanted to get people hired quickly so they could make basics!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 24, 2009)

Yaay, congrats! Have fun @ basic; you're gonna learn (& eat!) alot


----------



## bethanie (Sep 26, 2009)

Ahh! Wow Im so jelous I'd love to do that!


----------



## Chanelpostrgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

I just got hired as well, permanent part-time. I thought I was interviewing for freelance but I was offered a position at Mac @ Macy's instead. I feel so lucky because there was a lot of people interviewing for freelance.


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

wow congrats im waiting for a job to come up at my local mac so i can apply


----------



## kpenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats!  That's so awesome!  You must be really excited


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

Yay, congratulations!


----------

